
Mark Manson Became a Millionaire Blogger - thelookingglass
https://medium.com/@jjpryor/how-did-mark-manson-become-a-millionaire-blogger-6fb9ee50007e
======
rmays
Good write-up and all, but it really these 'all it takes to be a millionaire
is hard work' stories really bug me. Yes, it does take hard work, but I bet
this guy was already at least a little wealthy, and could dedicate all his
time to his book.

Also, for this one guy that made it, how many didn't?

